# went to river edge park then bass island



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

went to the LMR today.. i cast from shore didn't do any good 
i lost a lure i have more


----------



## TRAILGATOR (Jul 3, 2011)

OSG is going to love this one, it even rhymes this time.


----------



## TRAILGATOR (Jul 3, 2011)

trailbreaker said:


> went to the LMR today.. i cast from shore didn't do any good
> i lost a lure i have more


Can't quit after losing one lure...I would have never caught my PBs in any species, not saying they are huge ones, if I left.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

I survived a heat stroke in 03


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

TRAILGATOR said:


> Can't quit after losing one lure...I would have never caught my PBs in any species, not saying they are huge ones, if I left.


I've got more money in lures sitting at the bottom of the river than I have $$$ in the bank!! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TRAILGATOR (Jul 3, 2011)

SMBHooker said:


> I've got more money in lures sitting at the bottom of the river than I have $$$ in the bank!!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I feel your pain. Lost (4) $6 lures in a half an hour @ the GMR one day last year and caught what was my PB Smallie later in the day further north. Haven't been back to either spots, although they wereboth pretty decent spots.


----------



## TRAILGATOR (Jul 3, 2011)

trailbreaker said:


> I survived a heat stroke in 03


God Bless
Happy that you are able to get out there and get the line wet. 

Best Fishes to you.


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

I hope you catch a giant, execrable, monstrous fish this year my friend.


I used to fish at night
and the lantern would seep into the night
the catfish and I were together in the dark,
And the fish swim  and the fish are caught
the early magic of water taught,
me things, I thought.
....Anthony Naples


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

thanks OSG... i'll catch a fish one way or another


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

oldstinkyguy said:


> execrable,


Okay, I had to look that one up. Pretty big word for a fishing forum.


----------



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

I knew a guy that would put on his scuba gear once a week and just swim around the river bottom collecting lures. he would literally find hundreds of them and then stick on a piece of cardboard and sell 'em back to fisherman for $1-2 a pop. I bought quite a few from him - I wouldn't be surprised if I even bought some of my own lures off of him.

If I had the gear and training, I would do it in a heartbeat. Not only would I be super supplied with gear but I could probably even support my (fishing) habit!


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

trailbreaker said:


> went to the LMR today.. i cast from shore didn't do any good
> i lost a lure i have more


Is this a Haiku? 
Pretty cool.



trailbreaker said:


> I survived a heat stroke in 03


Wow, I&#8217;m glad you&#8217;re better.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

Dandrews said:


> Is this a Haiku?
> Pretty cool.
> 
> 
> ...


on hot days I still feel it.... my body temp was 106 I shouldn't be here


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

trailbreaker said:


> thanks OSG... i'll catch a fish one way or another


Should have came out with BassAddict83 and myself today! We would've got you into some fish!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

I know not a crack of dawn kind of guy... I use to when I went hunting


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

SamiFish said:


> I knew a guy that would put on his scuba gear once a week and just swim around the river bottom collecting lures. he would literally find hundreds of them and then stick on a piece of cardboard and sell 'em back to fisherman for $1-2 a pop. I bought quite a few from him - I wouldn't be surprised if I even bought some of my own lures off of him.
> 
> If I had the gear and training, I would do it in a heartbeat. Not only would I be super supplied with gear but I could probably even support my (fishing) habit!


This would be cool to do at one of the GMR dams, except you would probably get foul hooked by someone in the process!


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

kingofamberley said:


> This would be cool to do at one of the GMR dams, except you would probably get foul hooked by someone in the process!


The cool part would be putting up a good fight, then climbing out of the water and threatening to beat the guy for not picking up his trash. "_These are my waters!!!_"

Go all Aquaman on someone.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

kingofamberley said:


> This would be cool to do at one of the GMR dams, except you would probably get foul hooked by someone in the process!


The problem with that would be getting hung up in the fifty bazillion yards of line tangled up all over.


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

trailbreaker said:


> went to the LMR today.. i cast from shore didn't do any good
> i lost a lure i have more


You should get Garret and House to take you, there's tons of spots on the lower LMR you haven't been to yet TB.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

SMBHooker said:


> I've got more money in lures sitting at the bottom of the river than I have $$$ in the bank!!
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


So true!
-I lost a Huddleston last year out on the Ohio River. That hurt


----------



## HamiltonKdog (Oct 15, 2014)

trailbreaker said:


> went to the LMR today.. i cast from shore didn't do any good
> i lost a lure i have more


If you only lost 1 lure, you must not have fished very much.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

went to the LMR today.. i cast from shore didn't do any good
i lost a lure i have more


Ahhhh, an oldie but a goodie.
My favorite TB Haiku!!


----------

